# Where to get duck wax?



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

First time using duck wax, we used candles we got for free from a friend, who got them from their church as the used candle nubs. My assumption is that they were bleached beeswax, but I'm not 100% sure. We filtered and reused, but you still need fresh because you do loose some here and there.

Our wax level was getting low last time we butchered, so we added in a little parafin to the mix last time. I didn't like it at all. It chipped and broke into millions of tiny pieces instead of coming off in nice big chunks. It was too brittle. We thought it might be too hot, so we let the pot of wax cool down a bit, and then we tried double-dipping to see if thicker would work better... still didn't work very well.

I'm wondering where to get duck wax, and if the stuff is normally parafin anyways. A lot of the blocks I"m seeing look suspiciously like parafin.


----------



## 2doordad (Aug 28, 2010)

I think that it is.


----------



## barefootflowers (Jun 3, 2010)

We just used the wax block that stores keep next to the canning supplies. It worked well for us.
But you can buy it here too http://www.schlechthatchery.com/care.htm


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Hmm... On Stromberg's site they show nice yellow wax. Other sites look like parafin. 

If only strombergs wasn't so expensive. It's not clear, but I hope that it's really not 54.50 per 10lbs. I'm going to email and ask.

They had something called a 'pinning knife' - anybody ever used one? Supposedly it's for removing stubborn pin feathers... I've never heard one, but would be VERY interested in hearing how they work - especially about how WELL they work, because I'd love to shorten the amount of time I pick pin feathers out of assorted birds.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

We used to buy duck cleaning wax in the sporting goods store for cleaning wild ducks.


----------

